# Help! Dust on the inside of my lens...



## Einstein (Jun 3, 2010)

There is a large visible piece of dust inside of my lens. I noticed it stuck there but when i went to clean it i realized its on the inside! Its big, it almost looks like a feather. Is there any way to open a lens or clean out the inside? well for a pro to?


Edit: its a canon efs 17-85 usm 4-5.6


----------



## Eco (Jun 3, 2010)

Dust............can you see it in your photos?


Like most dust I would assume the answer is no so go on with life.

BTW-  IF it really is a feather store your gear away from wildlife.


----------



## Garbz (Jun 4, 2010)

Dust? Feather? Sounds like it could be mould. Can you take a photo? If it's mould then yes worry about it, and do it soon. Mould not only grows but it also etches the coatings off the surface of the elements. 

If it is dust, follow Eco's advice. If it's not visible in the photos then don't care.
Btw if you want to see how absolutely filthy your prized lenses really are shine a flashlight in through the back element. It'll scare you the amount of dust that you simply don't know about.


----------

